# Hangsen



## Physco Puppy (21/4/14)

Hi guys, just a FYI. Try out www.hangsendist.co.za I see there is not much information on it and it's what got me off the Cigarettes and onto the vape. Thought maybe you would like to try it out


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

Physco Puppy said:


> Hi guys, just a FYI. Try out www.hangsendist.co.za I see there is not much information on it and it's what got me off the Cigarettes and onto the vape. Thought maybe you would like to try it out



Yip I must admit hangseng did help me get off the stinkies the first few days, but boy they are yucky gagga compared to what is available locally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Physco Puppy (21/4/14)

johan said:


> Yip I must admit hangseng did help me get off the stinkies the first few days, but boy they are yucky gagga compared to what is available locally.


That's why I have to try out new stuff, I don't know any better.


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

just email or pm @Oupa , info@vapourmountain.co.za - awesome service and the most widest selection locally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohamed (21/4/14)

I love most of hangsens tobacco liquid .bold flavours .and their ry4 is good 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear (21/4/14)

Hangsen Tobacco flavors are my all day vape, can not get my pallet around all these fruity flavors. (Time will tell though)


----------

